# Kite fishing for Yellowfin Tuna Puerto Vallarta with video



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

See video here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YptZiK2t8eM
We had another epic 2.5 Charter aboard the Ana Maria fishing April 2nd and 3rd 120 miles offshore Puerto 
Vallarta. We caught 7 Yellowfin Tuna in total all in the 100-250 lb range. We left the Marina Vallarta around 7pm on the 1st and Made it out past the 3rd island by about 5am on the 2nd. The 1st morning was slow all We caught was 1 striped Marlin until about 4pm When we finally had our first Yellowfin Tuna bite of the day. About 5 minutes after we had the first tuna in the boat We had a double hook up and all the sudden We had 3 in boat. All 3 of the Tuna took live bait off the kite. After We took a couple of fish photos it was dark and we called it a day. There was alot of squid around so we caught dozen in the night to try Our luck with live squid bait the next day. The next morning was perfect conditions the water temps were between 79-81 degrees and crystal clear but again We had a slow morning We had 2 kites going with live bait and We were also drifting with a couple of rods with live squid well the squid did not do the trick this time but We had 4 more Tuna hit the kite again all on live goggle eye bait. I got lucky and caught 1 Tuna on film taking the bait off the kite also took some great under water video.


----------

